# Epik Legend vs HSU VTF2-MK4



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Which one of these - in your opinion - is better??


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Only opinion but the HSU.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah, that's my feeling to. Just curious... a buddy is looking at the price of the Legend with this weeks pricing. I've never heard the Epik Legend...


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The HSU VTF-2 MK4 likely can reach marginally higher SPLs, but the Epik Legend might produce somewhat better sound quality. I've never listened to them side by side, but I certainly am left with a more favorable impression of the Epik Legend. The Epik Legend at $399 is a no brainer compared to the HSU VTF-2 MK4 for $120 more.


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

I have heard so many good things about the HSU products. I would have to lean that way.


----------

